# Videos won't play on YouTube...worked yesterday.....



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

What would have happened to cause my son's youtube to stop playing videos? I shut it down and restarted and the same thing. Any ideas?

I can bring up the site YouTube without a problem through Silk. I search for a video and find one. Then I click on the video to play it and it just brings up the video and the screen is frozen and just shows a caption of the video and will not play.

Saw this on another post....would this help or hurt it:

1. From the YouTube home page, tap the Menu icon at the bottom of the page, and then tap Settings. 
Tap the following items:

Clear history 
Clear cache 
Clear all cookie data

2. Return to the YouTube homepage, and then tap Mobile version at the bottom of the page. 

This is a Kindle Fire HD.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This may sound like a silly question, but humor me (you'd be surprised)...

Are you connected to wifi when trying to view YouTube videos? Are you having wifi issues with any of your other devices?


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm on a computer right now, and I just watched Leeroy Jenkins.  Just tried it on my Kindle Fire HD and it did not work.  Tried it on my Kindle Fire HDX and it also DOES NOT work.

I am on the internet on my Kindles.  You know, I have been having problems with my router the last 2 weeks....we lose internet connection and I have to keep rebooting it.  Maybe there is something wrong with it?  Could I be on the internet, but still not be able to view YouTube videos if there is something wrong with my router?  Could the router fault cause something to not work on my kindle, even if the internet is working?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

PIZ said:


> Saw this on another post....would this help or hurt it:
> 
> 1. From the YouTube home page, tap the Menu icon at the bottom of the page, and then tap Settings.
> Tap the following items:
> ...


It couldn't hurt.

Hopefully there are more knowledgeable people around that can help you. I know almost nothing about the Kindle Fire. I pretty much only use mine to watch tv shows on.


----------



## altidude (Mar 8, 2014)

PIZ said:


> Saw this on another post....would this help or hurt it:
> 
> 1. From the YouTube home page, tap the Menu icon at the bottom of the page, and then tap Settings.
> Tap the following items:
> ...


Youtube videos stopped playing on my son's Kindle Fire HDX a couple of days ago, too. I did as suggested as you found on the other forum and it fixed the problem and didn't seem to hurt anything. In the meantime I had downloaded the VideoTube app and that worked pretty well.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Ours stopped working, but once my son updated the app, it started working fine again. I think we got the app from 1mobile.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

To check if your wifi is working, try going to a different site.  That will also let you know where the problem is.


----------

